# Need Mini Farm w/ Cable Internet CHEAP



## HouseBunnyMomma (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm looking for for a little farm around 5 acres or more.

Requirements:
Cable Internet (electricity), Able to keep Goats or Cows, if it doesn't have a house I can put a trailer on it

Perks:
Well, stream, pond, fenced, wood burning stove, stone house, small house

Location: Pretty much anyway that is south of 40 degrees and eat of 100 degrees. I have family in Kansas City, St. Louis and New York.

Budget: 30K maybe more but not sure.

Laws: No restrictions on home schooling or home birth/midwives. Common law marriage a plus as well as low taxes.

I am very serious, we are moving in 1 month, our current house is under contract.

If anybody could point me in the direction of a search engine that has cable as a search option that would be great.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Hmmm your are asking a lot on your requirements and on top of that the pricing is very low. I do wish you luck in your search.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Good luck with your search! We were in your shoes last year, but we *had* to be able to get DSL internet so DH could work from home.

That one little factor was one of the most difficult to find information on.. nobody seemed to know whether or not the properties we looked at could get DSL. The place we finally bought doesn't have DSL. It instead has wireless (on a business plan) and is adequate enough for DH's job.

Our favorite real estate site was http://www.morealestate.net/ but it doesn't have a cable search option. Cable should be a bit easier to figure out than DSL internet was though.


----------



## sandc (Apr 26, 2010)

I am happy with my cricket air card. Works out here in the boons even when my phone won't, and at $50 a month i'm happy with it


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I suspect she may need cable for the children's homeschool program. 

DH has a verizon air card from his company for traveling purposes, but it's not fast enough for his regular work day needs. Satellite has latency problems as well as not being secure enough. This was a big stumbling block for us when we were property hunting.


----------



## HouseBunnyMomma (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't have kids yet, but I plan on having them and homeschooling. My husband does online gaming, that might sound weird, but it's his favorite hobby and I don't want to take that away from him. He hopes to make money being a game designer. Just last week I found the perfect house on craig's list and it's gone already. :'(


----------



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

HouseBunnyMomma said:


> I'm looking for for a little farm around 5 acres or more.
> 
> Requirements:
> Cable Internet (electricity), Able to keep Goats or Cows, if it doesn't have a house I can put a trailer on it
> ...


We have 4.7 acres we are thinking of selling. No house but you can put a mobile home on it, if it's under 5 years old. It's at the edge of a small village, neighbor has cows, we have a horse, and the lady we bought it from had horses and goats on it. I don't know about cable internet. I know they have cable tv and some kind of internet service. i would have to ask.
It's mostly fenced, has city water meter, with electricity and sewer available at the road. An hour and a half from St. Louis, in Illinois.
I don't know about those laws. Taxes on this were $550 last year, but if you lived on it, with homestead exemption taxes would be less. 
Assessed at $20,670 for tax purposes. We would be asking $20,000.


----------



## HouseBunnyMomma (Apr 7, 2010)

9acres said:


> We have 4.7 acres we are thinking of selling. No house but you can put a mobile home on it, if it's under 5 years old. It's at the edge of a small village, neighbor has cows, we have a horse, and the lady we bought it from had horses and goats on it. I don't know about cable internet. I know they have cable tv and some kind of internet service. i would have to ask.
> It's mostly fenced, has city water meter, with electricity and sewer available at the road. An hour and a half from St. Louis, in Illinois.
> I don't know about those laws. Taxes on this were $550 last year, but if you lived on it, with homestead exemption taxes would be less.
> Assessed at $20,670 for tax purposes. We would be asking $20,000.


That sounds great! Illinois had no restriction on home school, but midwives are illegal. But, a coalition is working on it. I will PM you.


----------

